# Band Logo



## Rowan (Oct 22, 2008)

WE ARE THE EPIDEMIC
May take a while to load



Spoiler












Slight modification feedback appreciated


----------



## Noitora (Oct 22, 2008)

To be truly honest I don't like it.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice!
But make it smaller.. I cant see the whole of it..


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 23, 2008)

Something like that would already be better (minus the forgotten grey spots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Oct 23, 2008)

I like it alot, but i agree with wabsta, the bright coloured letters dont fit it.... would work well with grey boxes and the letters in this font: http://www.urbanfonts.com/fonts/Bloody.htm or something like that


----------



## Rowan (Oct 23, 2008)

Updated it to fit what you said tell me what you think of the new one


----------



## matriculated (Oct 23, 2008)

It's way too complicated to be a logo.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 23, 2008)

not really its going to be on posters and guitars and stuff


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks much better I think, you could also do different shades of grey in the letter boxes to add more intrest, otherwise i think the whole thing works rather well

yep it will look good on a poster


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 23, 2008)

The band name's getting drowned under the hazard tape, I know hazard tape is suppposed to be high-vis but it's not supposed to be the main focus of this piece and it's not doing your logo any favours here. Try making the writing on the tape smaller and don't make it bold, consider fading the colour if it helps.

The spreading pattern on the background is good, but the red watercolour paint could use a bit of tweaking if it's supposed to be blood. Blood's thicker than that and not quite as pink-water-y.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 24, 2008)

Make the little letter boxes more interesting , Like instead of just lining them up , make some of em bigger or tilted


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't really like the bloody hand... And the effect you put on it makes it kinda worse..


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 24, 2008)

Seconded; bin the hand. The rest of it's pretty damn good on it's own, love the green on the logo.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 24, 2008)

I like it. Although the handprint puts me off somehow... hard to explain


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 25, 2008)

It's good, but either take the hand away or put the other hand on the other side of the logo.

Makes it more even.


----------



## FaRReR (Nov 1, 2008)

do not want.

try takin away the hand and making the whole thing sharper.


----------

